# Facial Lump



## CelticKitti

So I shaved Mia's face yesterday and everything looked OK. I noticed a spot on her face that may or may not have been swollen. After further examination I determined it didn't look swollen. 

Well I just got home to a decent sized lump between dime and nickel sized on the side of her face exactly where I was examining yesterday. It is between her eye and her lip. It is hard, but isn't attached to anything and can be moved around. I don't see any break in the skin or discoloration. My first thought when I walked in was oh S%*! she abscessed a tooth, but it moves. So after determining that I don't think it's a tooth my next thought is bug bite which is also what E thinks from the pictures and my panicked phone call. 

We took a long walk tonight and she tried to run through every dandelion puff she found, so maybe a seed. And it is exactly where her head halter sits. 

I already gave her a dose Benadryl and I'm hoping it does the trick. She's super happy I'm letting her sleep on the bed tonight so I can keep an eye on her in case she wants to itch it. She's already curled up next to me asleep. 

It's 2am and it doesn't seem to be bothering her so I'll give the vet a call in the morning but does anyone have any thoughts?


Mia Bo Bo 009 by celtickitti817, on Flickr


Mia Bo Bo 007 by celtickitti817, on Flickr


----------



## vtomblin

Nina has the same thing. And her grandmother has it too on both sides. I asked her breeder and it has something to do with a blocked salivary gland, but that eye would tear more than the other in the beginning. It moves around and is not painful. It is apparently not an issue either. It has not changed in 3 months. Do get it checked as it could be something else. But it looks and sounds exactly the same.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am leaning toward a bug bite, just because of the time of year. Please let us know!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I hope you find out it's a benign "nothing" and there's no cause for further concern. I also thought bug bite, maybe a spider bite? But you said she's not scratching at it so maybe not. Ugh! Her poor pretty face and poor you, filled with worry! I'm hoping to hear good news and will be checking up on you. Good luck and please post again soon.


----------



## CelticKitti

So there is no change. It's still there, it's the same size, it feels the same, she's acting the same  She had 3 Benadryl last night and 2 more this morning. I'm going to keep her on Benadryl 3 times a day until it's determined not to be a bug bite. 

We have agility tonight and I'll have everyone there look at it. We have a tentative appointment at the vet later this week. I'm hoping it's just a but bite and it's gone by then so I can cancel. 

It went from nothing to BAM in just a few hours. 1030 nothing, 130 big lump. Oh Mia stop worrying me. 

I just took her face down in that spot to a 40 reverse, darn black hair I can't see anything! There does appear to be a little break in her skin. So maybe a bee sting? Although I'd think that would be itchy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

CelticKitti said:


> So there is no change. It's still there, it's the same size, it feels the same, she's acting the same  She had 3 Benadryl last night and 2 more this morning. I'm going to keep her on Benadryl 3 times a day until it's determined not to be a bug bite.
> 
> We have agility tonight and I'll have everyone there look at it. We have a tentative appointment at the vet later this week. I'm hoping it's just a but bite and it's gone by then so I can cancel.
> 
> It went from nothing to BAM in just a few hours. 1030 nothing, 130 big lump. Oh Mia stop worrying me.
> 
> I just took her face down in that spot to a 40 reverse, darn black hair I can't see anything! There does appear to be a little break in her skin. So maybe a bee sting? Although I'd think that would be itchy.


While it sucks she has anything, I am glad you found a break in the skin. So it is definately something from the environment and should be fairly easy to deal with. Thank God!!! The fact that it came up so suddenly really makes me think bug bite/bee sting. Fingers crossed that is just disappears as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

CelticKitti said:


> It went from nothing to BAM in just a few hours. 1030 nothing, 130 big lump. Oh Mia stop worrying me.


sorry, i don't have any answers or suggestions, just want to say i'm concerned and i feel for you. all indications are it isn't going to be anything much, but still....ugh, they could make us crazy sometimes!!! 

looking forward to hearing all is well...


----------



## plumcrazy

CelticKitti said:


> There does appear to be a little break in her skin. So maybe a bee sting? Although I'd think that would be itchy.


We had some sort of stinging insect nest in our backyard one summer (I can't remember if it was bees or wasps) and my Hannah Banana kept snapping at the creatures as they entered and exited their hole in the ground. She got stung by one of them and her entire face/lips swelled up HUGE!! She never seemed itchy at all... so maybe it could be a bee or wasp sting and your girl isn't as sensitive/allergic as Hannah was so she just got a little bump instead of an entire swollen face... Benedryl was definitely our friend that summer! :doh:


----------



## DoeValley Poodles

Looks like a facial lymph node. One or both sides can become enlarged. Seen often enough especially in older puppies. Sometimes an obvious reason can be found (example eye or tooth infection) sometimes not. They usually go down on their own when the underlying cause is corrected. Old school was to either have them biopsied or removed but not anymore.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles

Lets see if this works, hopefully there is an attached photo of Weim pup with enlarged facial lymph nodes


----------



## schpeckie

Wow, I hope Mia feels better soon! I have never seen this before, so I hope it is just a insect bite or something minor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Chagall's mom

DoeValley Poodles said:


> Looks like a facial lymph node. One or both sides can become enlarged. Seen often enough especially in older puppies. Sometimes an obvious reason can be found (example eye or tooth infection) sometimes not. They usually go down on their own when the underlying cause is corrected. Old school was to either have them biopsied or removed but not anymore.


This is interesting to know! Thanks for sharing the info. Yet_ another_ poodle body part thing to worry about! 

*CelticKitti:* I'm hoping to hear Mia's problem is resolving itself. Got you and her on my mind. What did your agility pals think?


----------



## CelticKitti

At this point I know it isn't a bug bite. No amount of Benadryl changed the size and the lump is too defined to be swelling from a bug bite/sting. 

My agility pals were all stumped. It moves around under the skin and isn't really attached to anything. A salivary gland or a lymph node makes the most sense to me. So she's going into the Vet tomorrow at 11. I waited to see MY vet and not another staff vet. So my fingers are crossed it's nothing and my wallet is hoping it doesn't require extensive treatment! But only the best for my girl.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Okay, so now we'll just concentrate on Mia having a benign nothing that either resolves itself or can be readily treated. I am truly sorry for the worry and the wait! I'm hoping to hear the best possible news. I so agree with you about waiting to see her vet. Right you are, nothing but the best for such a lovely and well-loved poodle girl! GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!


----------



## CelticKitti

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts for Mia. I think they helped. The size of the lump is about 1/2 of what it was 2 days ago It's gone down over the past 18 hours. It is no longer hard but much more squishy than it used to be. I'm taking that to be a good sign!

We are leaving for the vet in about 15min! I'll let you all know what she says.


----------



## CelticKitti

Well the doctor thinks it's an enlarged facial lymph node. She isn't sure why, maybe an infection or allergy related. I have a 2 week course of antibiotics to give her. If it doesn't go away she'll need it aspirated or biopsied. 

Doe Valley Poodles Mia is 20.5months. Do you think that fits the age of an "older puppy"


----------



## Chagall's mom

I hope the antibiotics do the trick and Mia is spared any further discomfort, and you any further concern. Doe Valley Poodles sounds like an ace resource on this; she sure nailed the diagnosis! I know you'll probably give Mia probiotics to help her system while she's on the antibiotics. Hopefully, things will be quickly and easily resolved. I'm going to keep wishing the lump disappears and Mia's pretty face and her system are just fine and dandy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

WHEW!!! Glad it is not anything terrifying! Fingers crossed and prayers that the antibiotics do the trick. Hugs to Mia!


----------



## CelticKitti

Chagall's mom said:


> I know you'll probably give Mia probiotics to help her system while she's on the antibiotics.



Oh yes!! She'll be getting active culture yogurt and some probiotics. I recommend them to all my human patients so of course I'd do nothing less for my sweet Mia pup!

She's had an upset tummy since coming home from the vet, and she hasn't even had any antibiotics yet  Poor baby girl, she just got some Pepcid too so hopefully the bile vomits stop!


----------



## schpeckie

Glad to hear Mia is ok and her lump goes down fast so it doesn't bother her or even worry you anymore. Hugs and Licks from the girls!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Mia could not be in better hands than yours. I hope her stomach is settling down and she's coming along well. I also hope you have a relaxing week end after enduring so much worry this past week. Ugh, poodle love can sometimes wear a gal's heart out!


----------

